# Dishcloth Size



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.

Also what is the best material to use to make a dish towel, one that will absorb water really well? Size?


----------



## jillb (Feb 15, 2012)

cotton works best for me. I started out making diamond shape ones that had 52 stitches at the middle. I found those to be too large. Now I only go up to 42, which makes them about 8 inches squarish.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I have a beginner pattern that goes up to 43 stitches. It comes to an 8"square. Perfect size.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The size of a dishcloth is a personal matter. I tend to make mine on smaller needles (3 or 4) to make them tight. I also like them about 7 inches square. I dislike the loose ones that stretch out of shape when they are wet and are hard to wring out. 
Cotton is the only yarn I have ever used to make a cloth. I do not make towel because I have not found a yarn that is absorbent. Found them to be more trouble than they were worth.
jinx


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use cotton for both dishcloths and dish towels. I like how it drinks the water up. I make my dish cloths a little loose so they dry better do not smell. I like my dish cloths about 8in square but have made them longer to. I also have vinegar in a spray bottle by the sink after I wring them out I spray them with vinegar and let them dry. Vinegar is a natural disinfectant so I use it on my counters, cutting boards and it cleans so well. Vinegar also helps keep the color nicer.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I agree, 7 to 8 inches seem the best and only cotton. Thanks for the tip about the vinegar, didn't know that.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I prefer my dishcloths to be about 5"-6" square.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey all, on that vinegar tip... is it a mix or straight up????


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. I am glad to read that others do not like the large cloths either. I will try the tighter knit using a smaller needle. And, I will use the vinegar. I already use it in a spray bottle to help clean my stove top, but will use it for the cloths as well.

I agree with the towels - none seem to stay dry enough to dry more that a few dishes. 

Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good tip about the vinegar. I've also heard salt water will set the color and keep something from fading.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jdwilhelm said:


> Thanks so much. I am glad to read that others do not like the large cloths either. I will try the tighter knit using a smaller needle. And, I will use the vinegar. I already use it in a spray bottle to help clean my stove top, but will use it for the cloths as well.
> 
> I agree with the towels - none seem to stay dry enough to dry more that a few dishes.
> 
> Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?


I have made several cloths using a double strand of the #10 crochet cotton. They make a thinner cloth and it is a bit scrubbier.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?


When I was a little girl (and not allowed to help with dishwashing), my grandmother used (store-bought, I'm sure) what _looked like_ crocheted dishcloths, but they were very thin compared to any of the worsted-weight cotton ones. I remember she used to wear holes in them; she wore them out!

Dish towels ... I've always prefered linen, because it leaves no lint on the glasses. However, linen is expensive. Linen yarn for hand-knitting is also expensive. If you want to knit cotton towels, maybe hand-towels are the way to go. I have just one (knit by someone else), and I love it.

Dishcloth size is, as said, very personal. 
I make mine on smaller needles than the patterns call for, and I make them a tad bigger. 
I have large hands. My youngest sister has tiny hands; I make her dishcloths smaller than mine. 
My stepmother liked them loosely knit, and she also wore them out.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Hey all, on that vinegar tip... is it a mix or straight up????


i use white vinegar straight. to clean everything! greasy stove top gets baking soda then vinegar. burnt on spills wipe right up.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I use only cotton for dishcloths and tend to use a size smaller (6 usually) needle than the pattern calls for. I like them to be around a 8" size. I, too, use vinegar on my cloths and dry them 2 min. in the microwave after use. They never smell or retain bacteria doing these two things.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

eneurian said:


> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, on that vinegar tip... is it a mix or straight up????
> ...


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I use a #4 needle and make them about 7 inches, like them small as my hands are small...also I use cotton.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't actually measured mine. I don't like them real small, but I do want them to fit down into a glass easily. I like mine fairly tightly knit, so I don't use the lacier patterns. 
Mama879: Thanks for the tip about the vinegar. I use it for a lot of things but hadn't thought of the countertops.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I like my dishcloths loose & most of the people I knit for do also. I use 43 sts & usually the cloth is about 8" square. When I make face cloths, however, I like them knit tighter. I don't use the towels for regular kitchen towels, I usually knit a hanger on them & hang them for wiping my hands. I hang one on the stove & another near the sink. I agree they are not absorbent enough to dry dishes. As far as the vinegar goes, I use vinegar for many things but, I have not sprayed it on my dishcloth. That is a very good idea & I'll be doing that from now on.


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I also like my dishcloths tighter and a bit smaller...7-8 inches and I use 5 or 6 needles. Always cotton...I was thinking of trying one with some cotton boucle and a strand of crochet thread. Will let you know how it turns out.
I have discovered microfiber cloths for drying dishes, wiping up counters, etc. They are wonderful! And I use vinegar for a lot of things, but thanks for the tips about using it for the dishcloth and drying it in the microwave. Sometimes I put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## jilro (Mar 30, 2012)

I have made my dish on #7. I am now making a dish towel that hangs on the stove, by making it longer and decreasing. When it comes to vinegar, I use it with baking soda to clean the toilets. they come up sparkling


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the smaller dishcloths too and always rinse them with hot water after using, squeeze out the cloth, then hang it to by the sink to dry - never leave it lying wet in the sink or it will get slimy feeling. From now on will use the vinegar also.


----------



## Rieann (May 30, 2012)

Lots of Aussies like vinegar on their chips (french fries) and salt too of course.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

i had request for a slightly bigger dish cloth so i now go up to 46 stitches and perfect.
Candy


Sammy's Nana said:


> I have a beginner pattern that goes up to 43 stitches. It comes to an 8"square. Perfect size.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Thanks so much. I am glad to read that others do not like the large cloths either. I will try the tighter knit using a smaller needle. And, I will use the vinegar. I already use it in a spray bottle to help clean my stove top, but will use it for the cloths as well.
> 
> I agree with the towels - none seem to stay dry enough to dry more that a few dishes.
> 
> Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?


I have use mercerized cotton: not as soft--more abrasive, actually I use as SPA cloth in bath to exfoliate.

For worsted cloth I CO avg 35 sts, depending on patt., sz 10 bamboo needles--A tight patt. dries too slowly & hard as a brick. [sanitize 30-60 secs in MW, then hang (over faucet/hook) to dry]

I don't need dishtowels, because I air-dry my dishes, [I do recommend microfiber for absorbancy] but I make handtowels ~ 1/2 sz of commercial handtowel--0 hanger: hang from cabinet handle w./ basic shower curtain hook (rotate the corners for even wear).


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

I like to be able to get two dish cloths out of one ball. So wether you do loose or tight I take that into consideration. I do think it is easier to pick up crumbs with a loose knit. Do you put the baking soda in a special container?


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Also about the vinegar. I heard it help to make it more absorbent. Once a month we wash our bath towels and washcloths, store bought in white vinegar solution. Restores the absorbancy. Can't stand a bath towel that won't dry you.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, yes I have made my dish cloths out of crochet cotton #3. I just use a double crochet on each row. I crochet around the edge and they look nice. They dry faster than the cotton yarn. I have knitted them also. My friends seem to like them better also. 8" x 8" is a very good size. I also keep bleach in a small bottle by the sink and put a cap or two in the dish water to disinfect everything. It keeps the dish cloths nice and bright. I launder them each wash day.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

lbn said:


> I like to be able to get two dish cloths out of one ball. So wether you do loose or tight I take that into consideration. I do think it is easier to pick up crumbs with a loose knit. Do you put the baking soda in a special container?


I am re-useing an empty parmesan-cheese container for baking soda--it lives in the fridge, when not in use (lid open).


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Rieann said:


> Lots of Aussies like vinegar on their chips (french fries) and salt too of course.


Love vinegar on french fries here on cape cod,MA USA


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Remember that cotton will shrink in the washer and dryer, so if your cloth seems too large, wait until it has been washed a few times and it will shrink to a nice, tight knit in a smallr size.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

dwilhelm said:


> It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> 
> Also what is the best material to use to make a dish towel, one that will absorb water really well? Size?


I visited a friend at a church craft fair last weekend. The church group knit dishcloths to sell. They had some that were the same width across as the others, but only half as long - so they were smaller rectangles. I asked my friend about that. She explained that some of the women (especially us older ladies who aren't as strong as we used to be) were having trouble wringing out the larger dishcloths, so they made these smaller. They worked well for cleaning dishes and were easier to wring out. They were all done with cotton yarn.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

jinx said:


> The size of a dishcloth is a personal matter. I tend to make mine on smaller needles (3 or 4) to make them tight. I also like them about 7 inches square. I dislike the loose ones that stretch out of shape when they are wet and are hard to wring out.
> Cotton is the only yarn I have ever used to make a cloth. I do not make towel because I have not found a yarn that is absorbent. Found them to be more trouble than they were worth.
> jinx


Thank you for this answer. This solves a problem for me.
I've been making dishcloths and facecloths but find that they stretch out leaving large spaces in between the stitches. I've followed all the patterns and wondered if it was something I was doing wrong. OK - now I know to use much smaller needles.
I have a basket in my kitchen and bathroom with these handmade cloths but don't use them except for "decorations". Now I can make some that are actually functional.
A big hug from me


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I know that the best fish and chips I ever had was served with malt vinegar. Always have them that way now. As for the vinegar, when washing salad greens I add a good splash of white vinegar to a basin full of cold water and let them soak a while if they're slightly wilted. Crisps them up, and also washes away any spray residue, etc. I always launder my knitted dishcloths before using, as that seems to restore the absorbency. Guess the new yarn is treated with a sizing that reduces absorbing property


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Mama Hen, Thanks so much for the advise about using vinegar. Never thought of it. I like you, use cotton and then just lay them out over the faucet to dry, but I have a ketchup/mustard squeeze bottle that would be perfect for having them dry without any odor and also be nice and clean.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I learned from other KPrs that cotton/linen and cotton/acrylic blends are great for spacloths. Now, that is what I prefer to work with versus straight cotton (too stretchy for my purposes).


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

dwilhelm said:


> It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> 
> Also what is the best material to use to make a dish towel, one that will absorb water really well? Size?


I use Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth pattern. It starts with 4 stitches, increases to 44, then decreases back to 4. Its a nice size to work with. I knit it with cotton and size 6 or 7 needles. I think I like to tighter knit with the 6's better. My daughters in law ask for them every year in their stockings.


----------



## janice adkins (Jun 20, 2012)

I need directions for this dishcloth. knitter


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> lbn said:
> 
> 
> > I like to be able to get two dish cloths out of one ball. So wether you do loose or tight I take that into consideration. I do think it is easier to pick up crumbs with a loose knit. Do you put the baking soda in a special container?
> ...


That's a good idea for the baking soda...I'm going to take a piece of my kitchen wallpaper border and wrap around the container to make it more stylish.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

After reading this I went to clean the kitchen. I thought I would try an experiment. I put a dishrag into 4 cups of water. It absorbed 0.5 cup. I soaked the rag in vinegar. I again put the rag into the water and it absorbed 1 full cup. Thanks for this useful tip. jinx


robmac said:


> Also about the vinegar. I heard it help to make it more absorbent. Once a month we wash our bath towels and washcloths, store bought in white vinegar solution. Restores the absorbancy. Can't stand a bath towel that won't dry you.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

lbn said:


> thanks


You're welcome, lbn.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I made a set out of thick cotton and it was a mistake. Very bulky- hard to wring out and they developed a smell very quickly- they have now become floor cleaning rags. Back to the normal cotton for the dishcloths-


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I make Grandma's favorite on size US 10 needles and 44 stitches on the diagonal...it makes are fairly large, loose cloth which I think cleans better and dries faster. It's more flexible to get into tighter spaces. My mom says with her arthritis the looser, bigger cloths are easier to wring out than the smaller, tighter cloths. I use a 6 or 7 on patterned dishcloths so the pattern can be seen better. They turn out to be about 8 inches square.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

honeydewhaven said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> > lbn said:
> ...


Honeydewhaven, you couln't buy s.th. more coordinated, if you tried--I actually did that & a restaurant-sz tin for wooden spoons, etc.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

I prefer 100% cotton yarn doubled and a 6 inch squared...

Re vinega use I believe it goes back to many cultures - my MIL was Portuguese and she used it in many dishes and a cousin on hubby's side used it like ketchup on practically everything he ate! Even as an antiseptic!


----------



## nite knitter (May 20, 2012)

when i was taught to make dishclothes,the lady told me sz 10 needles...i have used 7to10;s depending...my husband always liked small tight-knit ones ..i like them bigger and looser,butnot too loose


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been knitting dishcloths for many years and always thought they were too large. About a month ago, (better late than never), I decided to make them smaller and, for me, they are a lot more useful at a size of around 6 inches square. I use lightweight cotton.


----------



## lighthouse (Jun 20, 2012)

I have made dishcloths for many years. I have used a size 8, 9 and 10 circular needles. I prefer using size 10. I knit tight. I have a pattern that I use that increases from 4 sts to 44 sts which is a nice size. I also take into consideration making 2 dishcloths with 1 ball of yarn. I use Lily Sugar and Cream Cotton Yarn. I have knitted a massive amount of dishcloths (thank you gifts) knitting up to 40 stitches. Everyone who has received one simply loves it! I have included the pattern with this reply. (I'm having problems uploading my pattern - result no attachment!) I have a nice dishtowel pattern. I haven't made one for myself . . . will need to to see if I like it. Enjoy!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I also like the smaller size, 6" square suites me fine. I use the Peaches and Cream on size 6 or 7 needles. Cast on 4 and increase at the beginning of each row until you have 44 stiches, then decrease one at the beginning of each row just as previously stated. With vinegar and baking soda you can clean anything in the house and never have to worry about poisoning anyone and think of how much plastic is staying out of our overflowing land fills. Edith M


----------



## paulita52 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep!! Perfect size. 42 stitches!! At widest!


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

dwilhelm said:


> It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> 
> Also what is the best material to use to make a dish towel, one that will absorb water really well? Size?


My favorite size is about 9" and definitely knitted. I find the crochet ones are too thick. 100% cotten for cloths and towels. They launder beautifully.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 2 ideas on this.. mine is large and kinda loopy but does a wonderful job with counter tops and the kitchen table. for my dishes I think its a bit big.. but I use it every day for wiping up and I use a sponge with scrubber for my dishes. 
For gifts I make the picture ones.. and they are on 46 stitches using size US6 needles.. they seem a tad large but I have never made me one.. now if I were to make one for me I would make it a bit smaller and I do have a few patterns that call for 36 stitches and those would most likely be a good size for scrubbing pots....


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

P.S.: Meant to mention, if your cottons are not absorbent enough, and you are using fabric softener--try 1/2-1c. of vinegar in the rinse cycle instead.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I like 8inch clothes. I use borax to wipe the sink down after doing the dishes, it also helps keep the dish cloth smelling sweet.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine all seem to shrink more length-wise than width-wise, so I add an extra 1/2-3/4" top-to bottom than side-to-side. After a few times in the dryer, they come out more square.

I tend to make larger ones, 9-10 inches or so, as I use them in the shower. Frequently pair them with nice soaps as gifts.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jude2244... You comment about the vinegar on fries made me laugh. Grew up right across the border in Buffalo and always thought vinegar on fries was what everyone did... then I moved to California and everyone wondered what THAT was all about ..most had never heard of it !! Hahahaha... !!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

dwilhelm said:


> It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> 
> Also what is the best material to use to make a dish towel, one that will absorb water really well? Size?


either 7" or 8" squares seem to be the best size....easy to work with and not too heavy when wet....I use 100% cotton yarns


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

oops! double post


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jude4444 - Nothing peculiar about adding vinegar to french fries we over in the UK have enjoyed Malt vinegar on our Chips (fries) for decades. :thumbup:


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Sammy's Nana said:


> I have a beginner pattern that goes up to 43 stitches. It comes to an 8"square. Perfect size.


I was wondering, regarding size, do you mean 8" square before washing and drying or after? I have made a few testing for gifts and I find they shrink about an inch in washing and drying. I think they will probably stretch out again when wet, but I was curious. Thanks.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Note: Do not use fabric softener either in the wash or dryer, on towels, washcloths, dishcloths, dishtowels, anything that you want to be absorbent. Got this hint with my microfiber dusters, and it turns out to work well.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

eneurian said:


> prismaticr said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, on that vinegar tip... is it a mix or straight up????
> ...


Wow. I shld. try that with my stove top. I hate spraying it with oven off to clean it. Thx. baking soda indeed. hmm! You live and learn.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> eneurian said:
> 
> 
> > prismaticr said:
> ...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

JoanJ said:


> Sammy's Nana said:
> 
> 
> > I have a beginner pattern that goes up to 43 stitches. It comes to an 8"square. Perfect size.
> ...


before washing


----------



## lighthouse (Jun 20, 2012)

lighthouse said:


> Revised: I have made dishcloths for many years. I have used a size 8, 9 and 10 circular needles. I prefer using size 10. I knit tight. I have a pattern that I use that increases from 4 sts to 44 sts which is a nice size. I also take into consideration making 2 dishcloths with 1 ball of yarn. I use Lily Sugar and Cream Cotton Yarn. I have knitted a massive amount of dishcloths (thank you gifts) knitting up to 40 stitches. Everyone who has received one simply loves it! I have included the pattern with this reply. I have a nice dishtowel pattern. I haven't made one for myself . . . will need to to see if I like it. Enjoy!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I usually cast on about 37 stitches, with the Sugar and Cream Cotton. It comes out about 7 to 8 inches


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

If you have a front loading washing machine use a cup of vinegar and a cup of baking to clean it. Run it through a wash cycle and do this once a week. Keeps it from getting the sour smell.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hannabavaria, what does your abbreviation, "s. th.," stand for? Please put me out of my agony by explaining!


----------



## pam1954 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hahaha..yes I guess us Canadians are a little peculiar with vinegar on fries.you notice when you go to the states they never have white vinegar on the table nor have I ever seen poutine on the menu..oh I guess this was supposed to be about dishcloths..I have never made one but bought some cotton yarn to try it or possibly I should just use the upside down bear bib I made the other day...lol


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I use a size 7 needle and cast on 37 stitches and it comes out about 9 x 9. Some people like it bigger. I find 45 stitches too big. It comes out about 12 x 12.

Candace


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

robmac said:


> Also about the vinegar. I heard it help to make it more absorbent. Once a month we wash our bath towels and washcloths, store bought in white vinegar solution. Restores the absorbancy. Can't stand a bath towel that won't dry you.


Vinegar will help absorbancy. Mainly because it removes any residual soap, or sizing if new. I usually use cider vinegar because that is what i usually have. I only buy white vinegar if I need to clean the coffee maker. Either way vinegar is amazing stuff.

Yes an 8" cotton dish cloth is what I like too. I've even knit them using the 'worsted' cotton and a strand of #10 together to give it a little more 'scrub'.
Patty


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a great pattern for a dishcloth made with crochet cotton. It really works very nicely!

http://www.ericalea.com/2009/05/28/not-your-ordinary-knitted-dishcloth/


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Want to know another tip for vinegar?? When buying a new swimsuit to keep the color from fading, soak the suit in cold water and 1/2 cup of white vinegar. Yes, it does smell like vinegar the first time you wear it, but it sure helps keep the color especially if you're in the pool a lot. It makes the suit last longer, too. The chlorine that's added to pool water is really hard on swimwear. It works!


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am curious, and although I make dishcloths and towel toppers as gifts, I do not like to use them. The main thing is the smell, but also the staining and fading bother me. I will try the vinegar rinse, but bet I get even more complaints about that "smell"!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

sewbee42 said:


> I am curious, and although I make dishcloths and towel toppers as gifts, I do not like to use them. The main thing is the smell, but also the staining and fading bother me. I will try the vinegar rinse, but bet I get even more complaints about that "smell"!


Once it dries, it won't "smell"


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Love the idea of using Vinegar to keep the cloths sweet. I have also learned to wash mine in hot water, rinse well and then to re-rinse with cold water. Bacteria grows when they are hot and cooling down. I had not realized about the vinegar (I will use that from now on) but found that the rinse in cold water helped keep them cleaner longer.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Hannabavaria, what does your abbreviation, "s. th.," stand for? Please put me out of my agony by explaining!


I apologize, jjane139: 'something'


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> robmac said:
> 
> 
> > Also about the vinegar. I heard it help to make it more absorbent. Once a month we wash our bath towels and washcloths, store bought in white vinegar solution. Restores the absorbancy. Can't stand a bath towel that won't dry you.
> ...


I like that last idea, Patty, must try it!  :thumbup:


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi I like to use the Bernat 100% cotton yarn when making my dish cloths, I make them about 10 inches, then I sell them at the Flea Market out here, and so far the customers seem to like the size 10 inches. I also use salt in the wash water so that the colours don't run, I am a quilter too and I prewash my fabric. by using salt I can put red in with whites and the red doesn't run into the white
Sandy


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

page62 said:


> Hi I like to use the Bernat 100% cotton yarn when making my dish cloths, I make them about 10 inches, then I sell them at the Flea Market out here, and so far the customers seem to like the size 10 inches. I also use salt in the wash water so that the colours don't run, I am a quilter too and I prewash my fabric. by using salt I can put red in with whites and the red doesn't run into the white
> Sandy


How much salt do you use per load, page62?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I read everyone's messages. I learned alot on this thread.

I like the smaller and looser dishcloths for my kitchen. If they run on the larger size I keep them in my half bath as a small handtowel. My picture cloths usually end up in the half bath because they are too pretty to do dishes with.


----------



## dbrickley7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Would like to sell dishcloths but don't know how much to ask for them. Will you be willing to tell me how much you sold yours for? Thanks


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

The ones I make are probably 8" and 7" after washing. I haven't actually measured them. I use a "diagonal" pattern starting with 3 stitches, increasing to 45 st., then decreasing to 3 again before binding off. I use Sugar &Cream and size 7 needles. (My knitting tends to be loose.)
I think they're the best for dishwashing - my daughter and daughters in law just use sponges, but I like real dishcloths, and hate the store-bought ones.
I appreciate the hint on vinegar-I always have gallon bottles of white vinegar on hand for cleaning purposes, but haven't used it on dishcloths or the stove. Thanks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Where I live the going rate is $3 

I try selling them with a bar of soap or I might have a dishcloth with a scrubby I asked $6. I still had a hard time selling.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

terry cloth is the best for dish towels.
Once upon a time fabric stores use to sell terry fabric.

I think standard size is 8-10 inches.

a friend swears by cotton yarn for dishcloths.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

auntiepurl said:


> dwilhelm said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> ...


DIAGONAL-/GRANDMA'S FAVORITE-/EVERLASTING DISHCLOTH:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18139-1.html


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I use borax, 20 mule team borateem in the washing machine.
If something really stinks, they put about a capful of lysol liquid.

Rhyanna


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?

I use string or twine for making dishrags. I like it better than the worsted weight cotton, and it's cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I use cotton for both dishcloths and dish towels. I like how it drinks the water up. I make my dish cloths a little loose so they dry better do not smell. I like my dish cloths about 8in square but have made them longer to. I also have vinegar in a spray bottle by the sink after I wring them out I spray them with vinegar and let them dry. Vinegar is a natural disinfectant so I use it on my counters, cutting boards and it cleans so well. Vinegar also helps keep the color nicer.


Hi and thanks so much for the vinegar info. Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

The amount of salt I use per load in the washer is 2 packs that you would get free from Mcdonalds or any fast food resturant


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I am curious about the vinegar. What do you use to dispense the vinegar at the table onto the French fries? It seems if you pour it into the plate it would run everywhere. I agree about Grandma's Favorite pattern, it's my favorite too.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

jlschulke said:


> Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?
> 
> I use string or twine for making dishrags. I like it better than the worsted weight cotton, and it's cheap, cheap, cheap.


I have tried using several strands of varying weights of leftover crochet cotton and it works pretty well. As I recall I went down a size or two in needle tip and I used the grandmothers fav pattern that works up on the diagonal so I could make it as big as I wanted. I don't know yet how they stand up to a lot of use as I am trying to use up my golden oldies


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with the fading, so I usually just make my dishcloths white or beige. It seems that most of us like our dishcloths from 6 to 8 inches square. Thanks for that information. 

I have always made mine loose, but am going to try the tighter weave by using a smaller needle.

Thanks so much for all this wonderful info. 

Also, have been reminded of a childhood song that went "fish and chips and vinegar..." Have just learned what it meant! Thanks/


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

LindaH said:


> Here is a great pattern for a dishcloth made with crochet cotton. It really works very nicely!
> 
> http://www.ericalea.com/2009/05/28/not-your-ordinary-knitted-dishcloth/


Thank you for the link to the pattern. I'll definitely try some of these.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been racking my brain to recall what sort of dispenser was used for the vinegar for fish & chips. Some sort of shaker or squeeze bottle, I think. How about an old salt shaker or ketchup/mustard squeeze bottle? I seem to recall a small dish also, and you dipped your fries (chips) and pieces of fish in it.


----------



## pam1954 (Apr 26, 2012)

In canada they have the white vinegar in a glass bottle with a hole in the lid..you just sprinkle it on your fries or at mcdonalds, wendy,s, etc it comes in little packs like ketchup


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Stupid me!!! Of course. My bottle of malt vinegar has an inset under the lid, so it only dispenses a few drops at a time....DUH


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Smaller needles and overall size for me too; I have a smaller than average camper sink. I've found too much cloth is just a waste of "fabric", holds too much water and ends up being hard to use.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow - I didn't think it would take that little to work. Good to know!


page62 said:


> The amount of salt I use per load in the washer is 2 packs that you would get free from Mcdonalds or any fast food resturant


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

dbrickley7 said:


> Would like to sell dishcloths but don't know how much to ask for them. Will you be willing to tell me how much you sold yours for? Thanks


I have some in a small arts gallery. They go for $5.50 or 2 for $10. But my share is 60 percent, with the rest going to the gallery owner. So it comes out the same as the $3 posted above.

At my church's sale, we sell at $4 for "regular size" and $5 for large-size. They all go fast. But people at our church are generous and very supportive of anything our Yarn Ministry tries to do.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Using one cone of Peaches and Cream that cost $6.97 I made 6 7 inch dish clothes and two hanging towels. I sold each set for $6.00, a set being 1 towel and 3 dish clothes. That means I can buy another cone next month... YEAH. Edith M


----------



## kanary68 (May 14, 2012)

I like to make my dish clothes in a rectangle about 4"x8". That way they have some substance, but I can still push them down in a small glass. It takes some adjusting and some patterns just won't work. Usually I stop the pattern repeats at 3 3/4" and then finish with the edging.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Vinegar is good stuff. I can testify about the antiseptic properties of vinegar. Hadn't thought about using it on dishcloths but I definitely will do that in the future. I don't use them for washing dishes, but they're wonderful for wiping counter tops, table, microwave, etc. 

As for the vinegar -- DH had a foot injury which became infected. The things the Dr. said we had to included soaking his foot twice a day in white vinegar solution before changing the dressings. His foot healed nicely.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi
I will try the vinigar idea I think thats great.
Thank you. If you knit a dry towel whats the amount
stiches you use on cotten wool using 2 strands yarn?
thanks again 
margaret.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## knitter.1943 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you don't use fabric softener in your towel load it will leave towels more absorbent. There is wax in softeners that prevent absorbency over time. I dry my towels for approximately 15 minutes and then hang them outside since I love the smell.


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

We also put vinegar on chips(french fries) there is always salt and vinegar on the counters at fish and chip shops.


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

You use a vinegar bottle. Glass bottle with small lid like an upside down funnel which has a very small hole in the top and shake it over your fries.


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for educating us about the benefits and uses of vinegar. One of the unique opportunities with this forum is to learn so many things about knitting and crocheting but I also appreciate the many cultural things we learn. I have got to purchase some vinegar and try it on some fries and my dishcloths. It's so cool to share our interest with people all over the world!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

robmac said:


> Also about the vinegar. I heard it help to make it more absorbent. Once a month we wash our bath towels and washcloths, store bought in white vinegar solution. Restores the absorbancy. Can't stand a bath towel that won't dry you.


I am straying from the topic a bit but I use Vinigar as a replacement for Fabic Softner. I just put it in the dispenser when I load


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

The microwave to dry the dishcloth is a great idea. Vinegar has so many uses! I use it to kill weeds that grow in cracks of the driveway and sidewalk. Keep it away from grass though. It will kill it. After all, grass is technically a weed also.
I like to use the baby cotton from Hobby Lobby. Makes a thinner cloth. My son had a black and white kitchen. He's afraid to use the white ones! Afraid he won't be able to get them clean. I have made him black ones, and set the color with vinegar and water.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

ebbtide2011 said:


> dwilhelm said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> ...


I agree. Definitely around 9" and definitely knitted. I think the crochet ones are more useful as hotpads because they're so thick. I too always use 100% cotton. Dishcloths were one of the first things I knitted when I learned, and I still love them. I always have one on my size 7 or 8 needles.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Only use cotton for the dish cloths. Like a smaller one - 38 stitches in the middle but I like size 9 needle. Yes they will wear out but takes many years. Question whether the vinegar would help to weaken the yarn!


----------



## Litlbitirish (Dec 30, 2011)

What is the ratio of vinegar to water in the spray bottle or do you use vinegar straight? Thanks!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I use cotton for both dishcloths and dish towels. I like how it drinks the water up. I make my dish cloths a little loose so they dry better do not smell. I like my dish cloths about 8in square but have made them longer to. I also have vinegar in a spray bottle by the sink after I wring them out I spray them with vinegar and let them dry. Vinegar is a natural disinfectant so I use it on my counters, cutting boards and it cleans so well. Vinegar also helps keep the color nicer.


That vinegar idea is da bomb, I have hard water and I just bet that if I wiped out my clean sink and faucet with the dishcloth sprayed with vinegar, it would prevent those lime spots on my stainless and chrome! Woohoo!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Has anyone tried regular crochet thread for making the dishcloths instead of the worsted weight cotton?
> 
> I use string or twine for making dishrags. I like it better than the worsted weight cotton, and it's cheap, cheap, cheap.


Does it not hurt your hands?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> dwilhelm said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that all the dishcloths are extremely large. What is a good size, one that washes dishes well, not too bulky and heavy in the dish pan? I actually want to use the ones I make, and want other people to enjoy the ones I give them.
> ...


RavenRed, your avatar is a gorgeous piece of work! What's the story on that? and what is the pattern for that shawl?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I have found that by using 20 Mule Team Borateem is a great cleaner, ovens, grease stuff on bottom of pots, stoves, ovens, even good as a laundry booster.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you use vinegar on hardwood floors?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Can you use vinegar on hardwood floors?


I do but make sure the cloth is only damp. You won't want to cause water damage to your floors.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

I'm sure all us Brits can't eat chips ( French fries) without salt and vinegar. I can smell it now, yum yum!


----------

